# Network services fail to start during boot

## xmit

Hi,

network services like sshd do not start during boot here. But if I start it manually afterwards they work flawless. It seems that baselayout's net script returns before the net is completely up so following net service init scripts time out. I have baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1 installed. 

Here is a boot log:

```
 *   Loading networking modules for lo

 *     modules: ifconfig system

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...                                                                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                                                                           [ ok ] 

 * Starting acpid ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting ath0

 *   Loading networking modules for ath0

 *     modules: adsl apipa arping macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring ath0 for MAC address 00:30:95:FE:21:48 ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "distccd" was not started.

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "ntp-client" was not started.

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "spamd" was not started.

 * Starting postfix ...                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "sshd" was not started.

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Setting up kdm ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

This is lab5.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.14.4) 20:16:39

lab5 login: root

Password:

Last login: Thu Jan 12 20:17:05 2006 on tty2

lab5 ~ # /etc/init.d/sshd start

 * Starting sshd ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

lab5 ~ # ping -c1 google.de

PING google.de (216.239.57.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.57.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=175 ms

--- google.de ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 175.275/175.275/175.275/0.000 ms

```

I already tried hotplug_ath0="no" and hotplug_wifi0="no" (I have a madwifi wireless lan card) in /etc/conf.d/net and set RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes" in rc to no avail.

Any ideas?

----------

## opopanax

I can report the same behavior, about 1 out of 3 boots.  timing issue?

----------

## xmit

 *sketelsen wrote:*   

> I can report the same behavior, about 1 out of 3 boots.  timing issue?

 

Meanwhile I have this behavior every boot. I filed a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118801

Do you also have wireless lan? Which chipset? I have atheros/madwifi here and use wpa for encryption:

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20051219

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.0-r1

Here is my emerge --info, do you see some suspicious commonalties?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.14.4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14.4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1133MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre13

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.12/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups curl dvd eds emboss encode esd ethereal expat fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmp gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal idn imagemagick imlib java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad madwifi mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer nas ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wifi xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## UberLord

It's a baselayout default settings issue.

I'd like to keep the default as I think it's the best for continuous use as this issue only happens at boot time.

However, the issue will be resolved either by changing the default or starting the services later with nice messages when the interface comes up.

You also get the messages with ifplugd and netplug.

----------

## opopanax

I'm using an atheros chipset with ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant.

----------

## UberLord

 *sketelsen wrote:*   

> I'm using an atheros chipset with ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant.

 

Doesn't matter if you've got a national semiconductor on-board wired ethernet, the issue is still the same.

----------

## UberLord

baselayout-1.12.0_pre14 is out and should fix this problem  :Smile: 

----------

## xmit

I have no luck with this latest baselayout: "Network is unreachable" after boot.

Boot script says:

* Starting lo

...

* Warning: sshd is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started

...

login: root

...

# ping google.com

connect: Network is unreachable

# ifconfig

ath0  IEE 802.11g ESSID:"CORRECT"

...

# ifconfig

ath0 ...

lo ...

wifi0 ...

# route

[looback only]

# route add default gw 192.168.1.1

Network is unreachable.

Any ideas?

----------

## UberLord

Not certain what's wrong as it works fine with making net connections work here - although I have to use wpa_supplicant-0.4.5 as it's the only portage version that works with madwifi on amd64.

Does it configure the interface correctly? as in ifconfig and route report correct details?

----------

## xmit

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Does it configure the interface correctly? as in ifconfig and route report correct details?

 

iwconfig and ifconfig looks pretty good, but route has only loopback set, default gateway is missing. And I can not set it: "network unreachable" is the result.

I saw there is another update already: baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r1. It emerges now, let's see...

----------

## xmit

Ups, I have to correct myself. ifconfig is NOT correct, the line with the ip address is completely missing.   :Embarassed: 

baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r1 didn't change anything.

----------

## UberLord

OK, what's output of "/etc/init.d/net.ath0 status" and "wpa_cli status" ?

----------

## xmit

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> OK, what's output of "/etc/init.d/net.ath0 status" and "wpa_cli status" ?

 

Here is a boot protocol, below you find the answer. Sorry this has become a little lengthy. 

```
* Activating (possibly) more swap ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...                                                                [ ok ]

* Setting DNS domainname to lan ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Configuring kernel parameters ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Updating environment ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

* Cleaning /var/lib/net-scripts/state ...                                                                                [ ok ]

* Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Wiping /tmp directory ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

* Coldplugging input devices ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

* Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

* Coldplugging pci devices ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Coldplugging usb devices ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

*   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

*   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

* Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

* Loading key mappings ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

* Setting terminal encoding to UTF-8 ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

* Setting user font ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

* Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                        [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Initializing random number generator ...                                                                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

* sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Starting acpid ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

* WARNING:  distccd is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * Starting gpm ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

* WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * WARNING:  spamd is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * Starting postfix ...                                                                                                   [ !! ]

* WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

* Starting local ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

This is lab5.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.14.4) 13:12:57

lab5 login: root

Password:

Last login: Sun Jan 15 12:58:50 2006 on tty1

lab5 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 status

 * status:  inactive

lab5 ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'ath0'

bssid=00:23:e4:11:3c:2e

ssid=skylab

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

lab5 ~ # ifconfig

ath0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:40:96:FD:23:58

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenläe:0

          RX bytes:1771 (1.7 Kb)  TX bytes:476 (476.0 b)

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenläe:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wifi0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:95:FE:21:48

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:60

          TX packets:177 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenläe:199

          RX bytes:314030 (306.6 Kb)  TX bytes:8588 (8.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Speicher:e9700000-e9710000

lab5 ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"airwire"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:D4:10:3B:2E

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=56/94  Signal level=-39 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:1803  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lab5 ~ # route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

Please note that ifconfig shows no assigned IP address. And route is almost empty.

Here are the related config files. Not unlikely I did something stupid here.

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-N -t 10"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="airwire"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="XXXXXXXX"

   priority=2

}

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

preferred_aps=( "airwire" )

```

/etc/conf.d/rc (afaik everything is default)

```

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_AUTO_INTERFACE="no"

RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

RC_VERBOSE="no"

RC_BOOTLOG="no"

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE="yes"

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

RC_DEVICES="auto"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

RC_KILL_CHILDREN="no"

RC_WAIT_ON_START="0.1"

 

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048

```

Can you see anything that is worth a try to be changed?

The boot protocol above was made with ath_pci in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

They say in that file:

```
# WARNING: It is dangerous to put modules here which will cause hotplug to

# start services, for example network driver modules.
```

But if I try without the result is even worse:

```
 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                        [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Initializing random number generator ...                                                                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

* sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Starting acpid ...                                                                                                     [ ok ] * Starting ath0

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface ath0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                                                 [ !! ]

* Starting distccd ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

* Starting gpm ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

* Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

15 Jan 13:23:04 ntpdate[7147]: no servers can be used, exiting

 * Failed to set clock                                                                                                    [ !! ]

* Starting spamd ...

[7393] error: Error creating a DNS resolver socket: Network is unreachable at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Mail/SpamAssassin/DnsResolver.pm line 202.

Error creating a DNS resolver socket: Network is unreachable at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/Mail/SpamAssassin/DnsResolver.pm line 202.

 * Failed to start spamd                                                                                                  [ !! ]

* Starting postfix ...                                                                                                   [ !! ]

* Starting sshd ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Starting vixie-cron ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

* Starting local ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

This is lab5.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.14.4) 13:23:16

lab5 login: root

Password:

Last login: Sun Jan 15 13:13:35 2006 on tty1

lab5 ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:D1:58:CE:45:89

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenläe:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenläe:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

So without ath_pci in autoload there is no ath0 device after boot.

Thank you very much for reading so far. I really appreciate your help.

----------

## UberLord

Use coldplug to start your network modules. Add coldplug to the boot runlevel.

----------

## xmit

coldplug is already in the boot runlevel in both cases. Even if ath_pci is not in autoload, something (coldplug,hotplug,udev) seems to load ath_pci.

----------

## Mankane

Actually I just set up wpa_supplicant-0.4.5 and madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1 and i'm having a similar problem.

Here is the output of services starting:

```

 * Loading key mappings ...                                               [ ok ] 

 * Setting terminal encoding to ASCII ...                                 [ ok ] 

 * Setting user font ...                                                  [ ok ] 

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                        [ ok ] 

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ] 

 * Initializing random number generator ...                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting hdparm ...                                                    [ ok ] 

 * Running hdparm on /dev/hda ...

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                         [ ok ] 

 * sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                           [ ok ] 

 * Starting acpid ...                                                     [ ok ] 

 * Starting gpm ...                                                       [ ok ] 

 * WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ] 

 * Setting up gdm ...                                                     [ ok ] 

 * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

```

Coldplug and net.lo are in the boot runlevel.  net.ath0 is in the default runlevel, however, you can see that net.ath0 doesn't start.  The wireless network does work though and /etc/init.d/net.ath0 status shows it as running.  This is with baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r1.

But this is hanging up ntp-client and /etc/init.d/ntp-client status shows it as stopped.  Presumably if I were starting other services like the OP, they would be hung up as well.

----------

## UberLord

@Mankane, what you are seeing is correct behaviour. However, ntp-client should have been started correctly after net.ath0 started. Try -r2, it was comitted this morning.

----------

## Mankane

Ok I updated baselayout to -r2 and I still have the same warning.  Immediately after boot, rc-status shows:

```

Runlevel: default

 local                                                              [ started  ] 

 net.ath0                                                           [ started  ] 

 sysklogd                                                           [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 ntp-client                                                         [ stopped  ]

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 gpm                                                                [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

 hdparm                                                             [ started  ]

```

The service startup looks the same; in that you do not see net.ath0 start but then it shows as started.  This is different from xmit as net.ath0 does show as starting during boot.

----------

## xmit

Currently I go some steps back and try to get at least WEP working with most up to date baselayout, madwifi driver and kernel. On one laptop this went smooth (Thinkpad T22 with pcmcia wlan) but on the other (Thinkpad X24 with minipci wlan) I seem to have a udev/coldplug issue. udev does not execute the rule to create the ath0 device. Weird. I have to use the pre_up function in /etc/conf.d/net instead...

Anyway, now I search for an alternative to WPA. WEP is to insecure. Maybe openvpn can help!?

----------

## daff

So what to do when coldplug works too well? On my laptop I don't want coldplug to start both my wired ethernet card and my wireless interface. But now I am using coldplug and the latest -r2 baselayout, and it does just that, it loads the e1000 module for eth0 and the ath_pci module for ath0. But naturally I want a wireless interface only if I load the module via Fn-F5 (acpi). No use in draining battery power by having the interface broadcast without hope of connecting to an access point, right?

How to do that? I am sorry to abuse this thread, but it seems to be the right place. 

I also have to note that, on my Thinkpad T41p, there is no problem like described in the first post by xmit. Seems to work fine, no matter whether there's a working network connection or not. Using:

```

sys-apps/coldplug-20040920

sys-fs/udev-070-r1

net-wireless/madwifi-tools-0.1401.20060117

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1401.20060117

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r2

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.0-r1

```

----------

## Mankane

In /etc/conf.d/net, I was able to set hotplug_ath0="no"

This explicitly shows that net.ath0 is being started but the runlevel, however, I still have the problem where dependent services do not start:

```

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                        [ ok ] 

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...                             [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting hdparm ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running hdparm on /dev/hda ...

 * sysklogd -> start: syslogd ...                                         [ ok ]

 * sysklogd -> start: klogd ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting gpm ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting ath0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.ath0 has started.

 * Starting vixie-cron ...[ ok ]

 * Setting up gdm ...[ ok ]

 * Starting local ...[ ok ]
```

----------

## tranquilcool

well new baselayout just don't play with adsl; 

snobs /etc/conf.d/net settings for adsl, backgrounds ifplugd and who knows where it reads the ifplugd config. ok so you start adsl connections with net.ppp0 (new way) but then courier-imap-ssl wont start and of course shorewall wont let you connect to the internet with all the configurations you may try to use. well if someone has got this thing working share.

ok one may go on with the stable baselayout but it's cool to try to figure out new stuff. i can't figure out this one.

----------

## xmit

With the latest ebuilds of ~x86 now wpa, madwifi and network services finally work  :Very Happy: 

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.15.1

sys-fs/udev-081

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r2

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1401.20060117

net-wireless/madwifi-tools-0.1401.20060117

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.0-r1 

So at least my problems are solved.  :Smile: 

----------

## Silenzium

I also get the "* WARNING:  sshd/ntp-client/netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started."-errors on my notebook, but I don't see anything influenced by it. Should I be concerned?

They started to appear after emerging netplug.

----------

## xmit

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> I also get the "* WARNING:  sshd/ntp-client/netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started."-errors on my notebook, but I don't see anything influenced by it. Should I be concerned?
> 
> They started to appear after emerging netplug.

 

No. This is certainly not a bug but a feature. My problem was that the service didn't started at all. But that is history now 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Silenzium wrote:*   

> I also get the "* WARNING:  sshd/ntp-client/netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started."-errors on my notebook, but I don't see anything influenced by it. Should I be concerned?
> 
> They started to appear after emerging netplug.

 

Correct behavior

The issue is that there's a small pause between launching netplug and netplug starting eth0 correctly. This happens in the background and I hate infinite loops, so we schedule the service that depend on eth0 to start when eth0 is started by netplug.

----------

## Freddy93

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Correct behavior
> 
> The issue is that there's a small pause between launching netplug and netplug starting eth0 correctly. This happens in the background and I hate infinite loops, so we schedule the service that depend on eth0 to start when eth0 is started by netplug.

 

I've got a problem that might be related.

My eth0 and eth2 are configured to start at boot, they both are ethernet cards with drivers included in kernel (no modules).

When booting, netmount (as well as apache2 and a few other services) is scheduled to start only after eth0 (not eth0 and/or eth2). Unfortunately, eth0 is often unplugged when booting and hence does not start, only eth2 is launched by netplug. As a consequence, netmount is waiting indefinitively that eth0 pop up, while eth2 is up and running. In my opinion, this behavior is abnormal, considering that I have set RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc.

Is this the correct behavior, and, if it is, what must I do to make services depending on network to start at boot?

----------

## RayDude

Has anyone gotten this to work? I'm having the same problem. Wireless eventually starts but sshd and netmount do not start.

```

Runlevel: default

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ]

 net.ath0                                                           [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ]

 cpudyn                                                             [ started  ]

 sshd                                                               [ stopped  ]

 ifplugd                                                            [ started  ]

 famd                                                               [ started  ]

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 domainname                                                         [ started  ]

 portmap                                                            [ started  ]

 autofs                                                             [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                              [ started  ]

```

Here's what I have installed:

```
*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.0_pre16-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.0_pre16-r1

*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver

      Latest version available: 0.1443.20060207

      Latest version installed: 0.1443.20060207

*  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

      Latest version available: 0.5.1

      Latest version installed: 0.5.1

```

And here's rc-update -s output:

```
               acpid |      default

           alsasound | boot

                apmd |

              autofs |      default

  bittorrent-tracker |

            bootmisc | boot

             bttrack |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

              cpudyn |      default

            cpufreqd |

        cpufrequtils |

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |      default

                 gpm |

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug | boot

                 i8k |

             icecast |

             ifplugd |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |

         mythbackend |

            net.ath0 |      default

            net.eth0 |

              net.lo | boot

             netlock |

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

                ntpd |

             numlock |

             portmap |      default

             pwcheck |

               rc0.d |

               rc1.d |

               rc2.d |

               rc3.d |

               rc4.d |

               rc5.d |

               rc6.d |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

           shoutcast |

     shoutcast_trans |

               slapd |

              slurpd |

               spamd |

              splash | boot

                sshd |      default

           start_cvc |

            svnserve |

           syndaemon |

           syslog-ng |      default

                 tor |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

              vmware |

          vmware.net |      default

                 xdm |      default

              xinetd |

              xprint |

```

----------

## R!tman

@RayDude: I have the same problem. Did you solve it?

----------

## RayDude

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> @RayDude: I have the same problem. Did you solve it?

 

No. I must say madwifi-ng works very nicely though.

But many of my net applications fail to start even though it says they are scheduled to start after madwifi fires up.

Raydude

----------

## Spetsnaz84

Hmm, I'm having the same problem since I switched from wireless tools to wpa_supplicant

----------

## Floop

Solution is to edit  /etc/rc.conf  and not  /etc/conf.d/rc (I suppose you use OpenRC)

Just edit line:

```
rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

to

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

Good luck!  :Smile: 

----------

